# help with installing la cucaracha air horn



## ron1973kim

idk kinda lame but thought it b fun .
I had bought a la cucacha air horn for my lowrider from sum dude on Ebay. it was new in box but didn't come with any instruction our wiring .however it came with all hardware,5 horns, compressor,a relay an air hose. I figure sumone has prb had done one of these on Lil an could help me figure out how to install it. 

I do see the compressor has 5 Ports with colored rings an matching color rings on horns. so I guess that's how I hook air hose from compressor to horns. but how do I hook up the wiring an the relay? I'm hooking it from the cars battery to a push button for horn. since my horn on steering wheel doesn't work anyways. the relay has 4 prongs with # 85-86-87-30 .can sumone help me figure this out an, does urs work an sound good? an should I hook compressor as close to horns for less air travel as possible? any pics for ur horns installed? so I got idea how an, where to install my horns .thxs,a million guys. hoping to knw how an hook this up by tomrow.pending on sum help.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Pics of the lo lo

Please

:drama:


----------



## dameon

i always look on youtube heres a guy with 3 horns


----------



## Biscaynedenny

Google


----------



## ron1973kim

I've been all ovr google just seeing where they sell them an YouTube no help, only shows, ppl with them installed already an playing, them .nothing in lines of how to install them. just thought sumone that has installed a set b4 could help. an best way to get the best sounds, out of them.


----------



## ron1973kim

ttt


----------



## pink63impala

Just look up a diagram for the relay.u need 12 v from the battery on a terminal,one terminal to the compressor,and one comes from the horn button.the other may ground or unused.try n cut all hoses the same length.I used to have a dixie horn about 15 years ago..


----------



## ron1973kim

ok thxs pink 63 impala atleast that's sum help.really doesn't look like rocket science but thought sumone might have installed one.of these since there kinda a lowrider theme horn. I did research on line, about the relay. since I'm running direct from battery to a push button do I need the relay? cause I guess the relay is used when there's a small power source an needs to go to sumthing that's requires a bigger power source so it's but burning wire up or blowing fuses. but I'm running straight from battery to a horn button to compressor. but even if I do the relay it looks easy enough. another question was do I keep compressor as close to horns so there's not a lot of air travel to weaken the air supply thus giving a softer horn sound? idk I'm making this more complicated then it needs to be .any one got pics of there horns installed?


----------



## pink63impala

Yes u need the relay for the amp draw from the compressor.just make the lines short as u can but leave some wiggle room..


----------



## Hydros

ron1973kim said:


> since I'm running direct from battery to a push button do I need the relay?
> 
> so it's but burning wire up or blowing fuses. but I'm running straight from battery to a horn button to compressor.
> 
> another question was do I keep compressor as close to horns so there's not a lot of air travel to weaken the air supply thus giving a softer horn sound? idk I'm making this more complicated then it needs to be .any one got pics of there horns installed?


How do you know what amp fuse to use?

If the wires get hot then get a relay or just use a starter solenoid. (IMO)

Mount horns on underside of hood, mine are like that. hose is connected to compressor 1 1/2 feet away on the fender well. Or convert vacuum ball into a mini air tank.



I missed the parts where each horn is activated,


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

87 goes to 12 volt 
85 is ground
86 goes to horn switch being used
30 goes to the postive terminal on the bottom of the compressor and while your there ground the negative terminal on the compressor


there should be a pinhole on the top of the compressor somewhere and thats to add oil once every 6 months or when you hear it start getting slow/tired you add some drops of oil depending on how much you use them


----------



## ron1973kim

orientalmontecarlo said:


> 87 goes to 12 volt
> 85 is ground
> 86 goes to horn switch being used
> 30 goes to the postive terminal on the bottom of the compressor and while your there ground the negative terminal on the compressor
> 
> 
> there should be a pinhole on the top of the compressor somewhere and thats to add oil once every 6 months or when you hear it start getting slow/tired you add some drops of oil depending on how much you use them


this is what I'm taking about.thx u .. I'll chx for pin hole for oil. .I gotta get wire now.what gauge of wire should I use? 12 or10 or?


----------



## ron1973kim

Hydros said:


> How do you know what amp fuse to use?
> 
> If the wires get hot then get a relay or just use a starter solenoid. (IMO)
> 
> Mount horns on underside of hood, mine are like that. hose is connected to compressor 1 1/2 feet away on the fender well. Or convert vacuum ball into a mini air tank.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the parts where each horn is activated,


 a ft and half? wouldn't that b kinda far. but b prb depends on location
I'm gonna try to get it closer if I can. thx u for this info .big help


----------



## ron1973kim




----------



## ron1973kim

well I got the air horns installed an I used 12 gauge wire, inline fuse with 25 amp. installed the rite way with relay an everything an it works loud an clear but its blowing or moving to fast .can barely understand what sound its blowing . how can I slow this compressor down an when I got it ,it had no instruction. only color rings on the compressor an the horns to match up where to hook air hose to each horn












to make the distinct sounds of the la cucarcha song sound.but doesn't sound like it. maybe the color rings weren't put in the rite places. does any one have a la cucaracha air horn setup on the car an can tell me which port on compressor goes to which horn?? an if there's a away to slow it dwn? would a bigger fuse cause that? idk if I'm running to big of a fuse..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

make sure the black covers on the horn are not on tight nor loose and if theyre still too fast remove the relay and see if that slows it down


----------



## divine69impala

I would stick a mariachi band in the trunk, save you the headaches


----------



## ron1973kim

orientalmontecarlo said:


> make sure the black covers on the horn are not on tight nor loose and if theyre still too fast remove the relay and see if that slows it down


u think that relay could b giving it a power surge for it to run faster than it should? the horns r hooked up rite cause it sounds like it should but just to fast. .ok I'll try it without the relay an see what happens.thxs.


----------



## ron1973kim

will I hook it up direct . bypassed the relay an its still to fast . sounds like la cucaracha in high speed. want it slower u can understand what sounds its playing


----------



## pink63impala

U need the relay.the horn fuse can't take that load.might sound wierd but try a larger power wire.I used a 4 gauge on mine it it was slow.


----------



## ron1973kim

I'm not hooked up to horn. this is what I did. I ran 12 gauge wire from battery to inside to a push button from that another wire back to outside to relay. another wire from battery with inline 25 amp fuse to relay . . all 12 gauge wire. . maybe the air horn compressor is just fast. maybe its ment to do that. might b a knock off horn set. but if there's a way to weaken the power of the 12v car battery. maybe the compressor will spin slower an not as fast. is there a way to weaken the power or sumthing I can install that would make it less power. ?


----------

